# FMIC Question for those running a big core...



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm trying to minimize hacking of the bumper so I'm think of this 3" core might help in that department along with the slimmer endtank profile. So I'm hoping the .5" height difference might slide behind it easier or (with the higher placement of the inlet/outlet) slide it under without having to trim.

24" bottom length end tank to end tank










VS

Apikol 18"core but
~33" endtank to endtank & the install manual states the top side of the endtank is 21"










Was previously on an A4










Sent from my Htcclay's SuperCM7 G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

I used a Treadstone TR8 and there was a little bit of cutting... spend some time and get a few 30ish degree silcone bends off the end tanks (If someone makes a 30ish degree bend) and I bet there would be no cutting at all.

Intercooler Link > http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler

My Install >



















I haven't tried to put the bumper grills back in yet, but regardless there will be some trimming on them.

I'm going to start a thread on the whole install process. The power steering cooler had to be relocated, but it wasn't a big deal.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bertoffski said:


> I'm going to start a thread on the whole install process. The power steering cooler had to be relocated, but it wasn't a big deal.


Looking forward to seeing this :thumbup:

I was looking at the intercooler on 034 but was afraid of the cutting. Wanted to wait until I found the Eurospec bumper before I put in an intercooler.


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

Garrett 600hp intercooler fits perfect.



















Sent from my Htcclay's SuperCM7 G2 using Tapatalk


----------

